# White Marlin Shootout



## silverking (Feb 11, 2010)

Attention Sport fishermen:

Here’s just a reminder that the White Marlin Shootout is coming August 15-19. This is the only major RELEASE tournament of the year on the Gulf Coast. 

Some fishermen say it’s the funnest tournament of the year. Pitch baiting with teasers and fighting whiteys with light tackle is super fun. 

The entry fee is only $1800 but there is plenty optionals to make a good payday. Registration is easy just go on line to whitemarlinshootout.com for all the rules and details.

Winners in the tournament get cash and prizes and trophies.
Top lady and top Jr angler awards too!
NEW for this year 
$5,000 guaranteed for heaviest Swordfish.

Also by popular demand lines in Thursday 8:00 PM and out 5:00 PM Saturday. Now you have 2 nights for sword fishing 

So come join me and all your fishing buddies. 
Rocky Jones, Tournament Director
850-324-6601 
[email protected]


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Here is the website:

http://www.whitemarlinshootout.com


----------

